# Tips For Catching an Escaped Frog



## cskelly (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey Dendroboard... This evening I was transferring my Citronellas to another tank, and I believe I have an escapee on my hands! I have scoured the tank, and the room pretty well... But no luck. I have placed a few plates and deli cups of water around the house hoping that he will find them... 

Do you guys have any tips for finding escaped frogs? I obviously want to find my own frog; however, this may be a beneficial thread to others in the future!


----------



## Frog Town (Oct 8, 2013)

Believe it or not you should double check the enclosure again, even going so far as flipping over every single leaf. Even the larger frogs can sometimes hide and be right in front of you going undetected. Just recently I went looking for my pair of D. tinctorius "Azureus" to take pictures of them and at first I couldn't find them. I keep them in a heavily planted 20 tall and I finally found the male who had dug himself in really deep under a piece of Mopani wood and the female was in a back corner just sitting there under some leaves.

I have quite a few thumbnails and they are able to travel at lighting speed under the leaf litter.

IMO what really slows them down and then kills them is the dust that's on the floor. Good luck and I hope you find it.


----------



## cskelly (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, I'm going to take another look in the viv after that! He might have really buried himself down due to my searching!


----------



## Mparrish74 (Feb 3, 2014)

Had a similar experience as the previous guy. The frog was still in the tank and had found a very sneaky hide. Also i have had a frog burrow a tiny bit as a hide so check under any trees or anything they might squeeze under


----------



## Mandalore77 (Apr 5, 2014)

My aureus got out once for a few hours I couldn't find him I thought he gone or dead and we eventually found him in the closet covered in dust and hair I real quick put him in his tank after I pulled the hair strains off of him and misted him with a hand mister and he is fine to this day happened like a year ago


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Any luck finding the little fella?


----------



## tamia (Oct 14, 2020)

i lost mine today so im not supposed to have one but it hopedout the thing i had it in and its somewhere undder my bed or on my bed but ion see it im scared


----------

